# IUI 2ww



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi there,
I've just had my ICSI cycle abandoned (poor responder) but fortunately they decided to switch me to IUI as I have at least one decent follie.
I've looked on the other 2ww posts and found it a little hard as IUI is obviously a different process and I was feeling a little left out. (Sorry still feeling a little down about the cancellation)
Anyway, I was wondering if there was anyone else that wanted to join me during the craziness otherwise know the 2ww!
Love and Luck and Losta Dust
x


----------



## helski79 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm there with you - although its a sixteen day wait (now fifteen) get to test on 7th december, having issues thinking about anything else.  It's my first IUI and I am dreading the mood swings of the pessaries - the menopur was bad enough!


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Helski,
I test on the same day as you! 
I'm not on pessaries, I have to inject pregnyl on weds and sat, not heard of that before.
I didn't realise the pesaries gave you mood swings, this really is one big rollercoaster!
Hang in there, sending you dust,  
x


----------



## Everhopefull2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in! 

I am also on my 2ww after having my first IUI last week.  I am now on day 8 of my 14 day wait, it is killing me.  I am analysing every twinge or feeling for symptoms and can think of nothing else.  

I had a terrible day on Sunday, crying and just wanting to go to bed and not wake up until test day.  Thankfully this has now passed and I am feeling more positive.

Sending you all love and babydust 
x


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Everhopeful,
Sorry to hear you've been feeling so bad, although I´m already struggling on day 3 so I kinda know how you feel!
I went mad for gingernut biscuits last night and tried to convince my DH that it could be cravings....he put me straight! I've really sore boobs which I also thought was a good sign until I remembered all the drugs that we pump into our systems and how they must confuse our poor bodies! It´s so hard not to symptom spot though isn't it?
I hope you are no longer upset, sending positive vibes    
and lotsa dust  
x


----------



## helski79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey - actually these pessaries aren't giving me terrible mood swings (or at least not yet or I'm not noticing them when everyone around me is!)  I'm with you on the am I imagining this or is it a sign?  My boobs hurt strange hunger/eating - but I'm sure our bodies are all unbalanced and confused anyway.  

A non-religious style pray  Helski x


----------



## Everhopefull2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

Thank you, I am feeling much better now and more positive  . 

Helski - I am also more hungry and have sore boobs, the kind of feeling that I want to put my bra straight back on when I take it off in the evenings.  My nipples have also been more erect?!

Only 5 days until my test day, we are getting there slowly!

Hope you are all well and hanging in there!

Sending you all love and baby dust 
x


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in.

I'm on my 2nd IUI. My first one was abandoned due to over stim so this is my first 2WW. This cycle was so close to being abandoned too as there were 4 large follies and obviously there is a risk of multiple pregnancies but the consultant decided to continue..I'm not sure if that speaks volumes for the success of IUI?! Anyway, what a roller-coaster, the thought of all those injections being for nothing again was not a happy prospect! So had my basting (ick) on Friday and now on HRT and pessaries so still a bag of hormones. Sore boobage ahoy.

I've been very busy not bungee jumping as advised by the nurse. Apparently you have to be extra restful between days 5-10.

My testing date is 9th december so will keep you all posted.

MASSIVE luck to all of you and put your feet up  

Love,
Cee


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Girls,
Everhopeful, Wow, 2 days to go, do you think you'll wait to the official day? From what Ive read so far on this site, testing early only sends you crazy (crazier!). Not long, sending you positive vibes    
Helski, Im gald to hear you're not getting the mood swings, I've been really cranky for the last 2 days, I just hope it's not AF.
CeeDeeBee, Wow four follies, I had my IVF cancelled as I only got one decent one, and I was on the max dosage of menapour, I think I've got walnut ovaries! The idea of quads is kinda scary but I think we just have to put faith in our clinics, also the estrogen test would have given a rough indication of how many eggs you have (only a guideline though). The bottom line is that none of us have x-ray vision and no idea of whats really going on in there, although I keep thinking that if I can visualise it all working, then hopefully it might?!
Hope you're all doing ok,
Love and dust.


----------



## Everhopefull2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi girls.

I couldn't wait until tomorrow so tested yesterday, there was a very, very faint positive so we got all excited and bought some digital tests.  I took the test and waiting eagerly for 'Pregnant' to appear but unfortunately it didn't. Gave myself all the excuses, the first was taken on the first pee of the day and the second wasn't, it's still early etc.  

We tested again this morning and got a big fat  .  I am still hoping that it might all change overnight and we will have a   on our official test date.  I recommend not testing until your official test date, it does indeed send you crazy.  Instead of thinking it's a no and moving on you still have that little bit of hope.

I had sore boobs up until yesterday morning and today have slight pains which feel like AF pains.  

Good luck to you all, I will update after tomorrow but not looking good, oh well onwards and upwards!

 xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Girls,

Hope you dont mind my joining!

I'm on my first natural IUI which i had on the 15th with my test date being tomorrow!! I'm feeling a bit sick at night, with sore boobs and extra moody than usual! ooops!!  but hopefully a BFP will come out of it!   

Hope everyone is well and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Just wanted to send some extra baby dust to Everhopeful and LadyG Good Luck with your tests  
  
x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Honey-Bee but tested BFN this morning  still holding out hope though as AF has not arrived all day... hoping that my HCG hormone is hiding from pregnancy tests!! Haha... keeping my chin up though, onwards and upwards and if it doesnt happen this month then theres always next month girls! 

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Everhopefull2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the baby dust honey-bee but unfortunately it didn't work for me, AF arrived last night and we double checked with a test this morning and had a  .  Looking forward to a couple of drinks over Xmas and starting again in January. 

Sorry to hear you also had a BFN LadyG85, maybe we will be on the same cycle again in the future.

love and   x


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

So sorry to see the recent BFNs  

Sending you lots of hugs ladies.

Love lots,
Cee


----------



## helski79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the two BFN's from my fellow IUI 2WWaiters.

I'm convinced I am now pre-menstrual as feel touchy as anything but it has been a bit of a crap day with busy busy panto season upon us.  

Less than a week to wait one way or another at least now.Honeybee  how you doin'?


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Everhopefull, we may indeed be on the same cycle again soon... I'm going to do another IUI in 2weeks time (when i get my LH surge).. got a scan on the 8th december to see if my folicles are actually growing properly in my ovaries and then if not some clomid to help the babies grow!

How is everyone doing today?

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi girls.

I'm on day 11 and going bonkers. Anybody else? Have had lots of pains on my left side and now strangely serene and calm. Been so, so tired..almost dropping off at my desk but that seems to have passed. Still on the pessaries and 3x oestradiol a day so pretty unsure how I'm feeling with the extra hormones.

Anyhoo..just thought i'd check in and see how everyone is doing.

Love & luck xxx
Cee


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Girls,
Well we weren't lucky this time sadly, AF came on Saturday (I was getting pains) OTD is tommorow, I can't believe the clinic still want me to test....seems a bit cruel to see yet another negative pee stick! 
Love and luck and lotsa dust
x


----------



## helski79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Honey Bee.  Sorry to hear about your BFN.
I got a BFP last night and really can't quite  believe it.  I've got so used to trying-again- next-month that it's taking a while to sink in!
Keep on in there and love and baby dust to all.  xxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Arrr Honeybee...I'm so, so sorry   Big massive hugs to you. So damn hard. I hope you're ok? What a tough journey this is. I'm thinking of you petal. The clinic must need the test for certainty but, yep, not what you want eh.

Helski..many, many congrats, wow!! Fantastic news and a huge woop woop!!! Thanks for letting us know...there is some hope in IUI land..all the best wishes to you.

As for me, still waiting...on wee/wipe   watch as keep getting AF type mumblings down below. 

Love and luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxx
Cee


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Girls,
Wow Helski      
Great news, Congratulations! It's lovely to hear a positive outcome.

Cee   You hang in there and think positive, from what I've read you can get AF type pains either way. Sending you some  

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey girls,

Sad to report our BFN this morning. Totally devastated, with 4 mature follies and talk of multiples, somehow I thought it had worked so I have crashed to earth. AF hadn't turned up so thought it was a winner. Ar dear..want to run Forrest run and just get everything out of my system. So sad 
Only 1st full IUI so guess chances were slim but this game is so cruel.

Cheerio for now,
xxx
cee


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone else on 2ww now? I have had natural DIUI yesterday, with just a trigger shot of Pregnyl. This my 2nd IUI and love a bfp before the end of the year. 

So sorry to hear of bfns, been there and can sympathise.  

Great news Helsinki  

Rach x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Heyy Everyone!

Back joining the 2ww again.. feel more positive this time round! Had my second round of IUI yesterday, OTD will be new years eve and also the day I officially met my DP on 4 years ago  so got a good feeling about that! Especially when I got my smiley on CBFM late.. and that's not normal!! and then it happens to fall on that day! I'm keeping everything crossed that it's meant to be this time!  

Hows everyone getting on? xxx


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Lady G,
Wishing you luck, hoping that xmas will help it fly by, although the 2ww is always a long one! 
I've got a follow up tomm at my clinic, hoping they will have some ideas for me  
Sending you dust  
x


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Good Luck LadyG85. Glad your feeling positive. Hope you have a lovely Xmas and it makes the 2ww pass quickly.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you girls  God I hope it passes quickly! Hopefully christmas will speed things up.. and I don't even care about not having a drink either!

Rachfins: how far are you on your 2ww now? Got everything crossed for you this time round!!    xxx

Honey-bee: Good luck at your follow up apt! Let us know how you get on!  xxx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Honey-bee I hope your follow up appointment went well.

LadyG85 - Testing Thursday or Friday this week. Thanks for positivity.

Rach x


----------

